# االاقسام العامة > دار مريخاب اون لاين > ركن إجتماعات أسرة المنبر والنفرات >  >  بيان مهم جدا" للاشتراكات والعضوية يا [you]

## Ehab M. Ali

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
دعوة لكل أعضاء منبر مريخاب أون لاين يا [you].
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله..

منبر مريخاب أون لاين يعيش الان حراكا" دؤوبا" ونشطا" في سبيل برنامج النهضة الشاملة التي تبنتها الاستراتيجية الموضوعة من ادارة منبر أون لاين والتي تعتمد علي الاعضاء في الأفكار والمقترحات والتنفيذ والتي إرتأت أن نكون سباقين ومبادرين في فعل كل ما جيد وجديد ونحن نحمل شعار كلنا أسرة واحدة ..
المنبر الآن صار يخطو بثبات نحو النجاح وفرض أسمه كرقم بين الجهات والمنابر التي وهبت نفسها لخدمة المريخ ومواصلة في هذا الاتجاه الذي بدأ قبل فترة من تغيير الشكل العام للمنبر الي التغطية الحصرية والمباشرة للاحداث المريخية والتي سوف تتواصل باذن الله الي الاذاعة التي قامت والتي ستنطلق فعليا" ببث مميز في الايام القليلة القادمة انشالله.. وغير هذا من المشاريع الكبيرة والضخمة التي خُطط لها فعليا" علي الورق وتنتظر لحظة التنفيذ الفعلي ..
وعليه وحتي لا تكثُر البيانات ولا يكون يكون هذا البيان طويلا" سنتطرق فيه لنقطتين..
النقطة الأولي ..
 آلية دعم المنبر
كثُر الحديث في الفترة الأخيرة عن وجوب ايجاد طريقة وآلية ليكون هناك دخل ثابت للمنبر حتي نستطيع كلنا البدء في تنفيذ المشاريع المخطط لها.. ولتحديد دور كل واحد منا بدوره في المنبر فقد تم تحديد فئات معينة للاشتراكات الشهرية والتي تقرر لها أن تكون بثلاث فئات لاشتراكات الاعضاء وهي 
الفئة الماسية ..  مبلغ 50 جنيه سوداني
الفئة الذهبية ..  مبلغ 25 جنيه سوداني
الفئة الفضية  ..  مبلغ 10 جنيه سوداني
وقد راعينا في هذا التقسيم مراعاة ظروف الاعضاء حتي يكون اشتراك كل عضو حسب الفئة التي يستطيع أن يقدم بها اشتراكه ولا يكلف الله نفسا" الا وسعها. وبالنسبة للأعضاء المقيمين خارج السودان فعليهم أن يحددوا الفئة أو الفئات التي يرونها مناسبة حتي يقدمونها للمنبر في شكل اشتراك شهري وكذلك آلية ايصالها للسودان. ونرجو من كل الاخوة الاعضاء تصنيف أنفسهم حسب الفئة التي تناسبهم فحيث لايكلف الله نفسا" الا وسعها.

النقطة الثانية..
تزيين نفق وغرف اللاعبين 
تبني منبر مريخاب أون لاين بدء تقديم خدماته للمريخ وجاءت البداية بنفق اللاعبين حسب ما جاءت به الصور في الموضوع الذي أنزله الأخ موسي القطاني وحتي يتم تنزيل هذا تنزيل هذا الأمر الي أرض الواقع فالاحتياج الفعلي الآن يتمثل في شيئين 
1-دعم مالي من الاخوة الاعضاء بما تيسر لبدء التنفيذ.
2-تصاميم من الاخوة الاعضاء المصممين حسب ما يرونه مناسبا" لتكون هي الغطاء المناسب للحوائط والارضية.

ونتمني أن نكون قد نجحنا في ايصال الفكرة والقصد منها وسنحيطكم بكافة التفاصيل أولا باول من آلية جمع الاشتراكات والتي ستبداء أول الشهر المقبل انشالله وكذلك آلية جمع تبرعات مشروع تجميل النفق وغرف اللاعبين والتي ستكون متاحة للتبرعات منذ اليوم .. وأيضا" ستكونون علي علم بكل ما يجري من الناحية المالية من حجم الاشتراكات والتبرعات الواردة وطريقة صرفها وكل ذلك تفصيلا" انشالله.  
والله من وراء القصد..


*

----------


## مريخي صعب

*شكراً جزيلاً لمجهوداتكم الجبارة لخدمة هذا المنبر الرائع واسأل الله التوفيق لكم ولنا جميعاً في خدمة الكيان العظيم المريخ .. وقلباً وقالباً مع كل ما يطور هذا المنتدي الجميل ... ونقول كلنا .. { إن شاء الله } .. 
بالتوفيق ..... وربنا يقدر الجميع .. وفي انتظار مايراه اعضاء الخارج حول هذا الأمر .. إن شاء الله.
*

----------


## عجبكو

*مشكووورين ادعوا جميع الاعضاء  للاتزام بما طلب منهم
                        	*

----------


## القطانى

*اعلن ضربة البداية 
واسجل كاول عضو فى الفئة الماسية
*

----------


## اياس على عبد الرحمن على

*دا الشغل الجد يا إيهاب ....
ودا كلام الرجااااااال......
بارك الله فيكم و كلنا رهن للإشارة.....

*

----------


## nona

*كلام زي الشهد 
وكلنا تحت امر المريخ في اي شئ
                        	*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*نحن الطلبه يا البشير....ذهبيه والاجر على الله
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*اسجل نفســــــــي انشاء الله في

الفئة المـــــــــاسية
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*اسجل نفسي في الفئة الماسية ...
*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة اياس على عبد الرحمن على
					

دا الشغل الجد يا إيهاب ....
ودا كلام الرجااااااال......
بارك الله فيكم و كلنا رهن للإشارة.....




 تخريمه 

   يا اياس حظك شين صور روما حلفت ما تنزل:3_2_10[1]:
                        	*

----------


## الجيلي شاور محمد

*وأنا في درب القطاني وافريكانو مع الماسية ...
*

----------


## ابو شهد

*اسجل في الفئة الماسية ولكن هناك سؤال  الم تتضح تكلفة نفق اللاعبين
*

----------


## nona

*نحن ناس الدهب
                        	*

----------


## القطانى

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابو شهد
					

اسجل في الفئة الماسية ولكن هناك سؤال الم تتضح تكلفة نفق اللاعبين



شكرا للسؤال الذى يعكس الاهتمام
نريد طرح تكلفة حقيقة 
لذا سوف تتوجه غدا جهة متخصصة لرفع تصاميم وتحدد التكلفة باذن الله
وسوف نطرح الموضوع برمته وما حدث فيه بعد هذه الزيارة
ونتمنى التوفيق للجميع
                        	*

----------


## خالد سليمان طه

*احنا جاهزين بس انتو  حددوا الطريقة وسيبو الباقى علينا
                        	*

----------


## مرهف

*وانا كذلك لا أقبل الا بالماس
موفقين
...
                        	*

----------


## m_mamoon

*انا في الفضية نظام طالب وكدا ...
                        	*

----------


## الوليد سعيد مصطفى

*نحن معكم فى كل ما تقررونه
                        	*

----------


## سعيد السعودي

*دا الكلام والله ياهوبس 

*

----------


## الصفوى

*اسجل نفسى فى ماسية المقيمين فى الخارج
بصرف النظر عن القيمه
لانى صفوى والصفوى مرييخابى 
والمريخابى لايرضى الا بالماس
*

----------


## Almothanna

*الله أكبر كلام جميل ، مشكورة إدارتنا على المجهود الجبار . 

خطوات واضحة نحو التميز وإنشاء الله نجسد التميز . 

بالتوفيق أون لايناب :

معا من أجل رفعة المريخ الكيان . 





*

----------


## متوكل مصطفى عباس قرشي

*نحن معكم وفي كل ما يدعم مسيرة المريخ الظافرة بإذن الله .
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*الأخ إيهاب معكم بإذن الله ...

كورنر :
نحن ناس فضة ســـــــــــــاي
بس ورونا طريقة دفع الإشتراكات

*

----------


## ibrahim s

*معكم ومن خلفكم وسجل في الماسيه
                        	*

----------


## سيطره

*بالتوفيق يا ايهاب
                        	*

----------


## ودحسن

*معاكم وفي انتظار كيفية دفع اعضاء الخارج (الامارات) وملتزم بالدفع الشهري
                        	*

----------


## kramahmad

*كلنا يد واحده وبالتوفيق انشا ءالله
*

----------


## أبو اية

*معكم أن شاء الله
                        	*

----------


## اسماعيل

*وفقكم الله . قف . جاهزون . قف . إلى الأمام نحو الهدف .
                        	*

----------


## عبد العظيم حاج عمر

*خير الامور الوسط
فضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضه
بس ورونا كيف
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*يا ايهاب مافى فئه برونزيه ؟؟  ههههههآآآآآآآآآى !!
بس من فضيه وليييى فوق !! ما شاء الله تبارك الله
عفيت منكم يا صفوة مريخاب اون لاين

تماس :-
سجلنى مع ناس الماس مع الخوارج اقصد مع ناس الخارج !!
*

----------


## محمد كمال

*up
........
                        	*

----------


## ماسي الزعيم

*الراجل دا بقول كلام زي الفل نحن معاك ونفدي الزعيم بارواحنا والله
                        	*

----------


## محجوب الخير

*دا كلام صح
                        	*

----------


## حسن يعقوب

*نحن ناس الفضية واحب الفضيه والى الامام فى الكيان الاحمر
                        	*

----------


## النافعابى

*ده كلام صاح
                        	*

----------


## عاشقة الكوكب الاحمر

*انا مع الفضية 
*

----------


## حسن يعقوب

*انا بحب الفضية نظام ........
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*الله اكبر

سجلك عندك واحد صفوة  ذهبي

أما بخصوص التزين ورونا طريقة ارسال الاشتراكات والمساهمات
ضربة ثابته :وأبشر تب يا ايهاب تعال مارق علينا بقلب قوي وقول لينا أي اقتراح يفيدالزعيم ولن تجدنا غير في الصفوف القدامية
*

----------


## بدوري

*معكم قلبا وغالبا لتنفيذ مخططاتكم الرامية لرفعة شأن وسمو الزعيم
                        	*

----------


## بدوري

*اصلي بحب الدهب ولون الدهب وخلينا مع الناس الدهب
                        	*

----------


## alhorey

*معاكم باذن الله
*

----------


## كدكول

*جاهز حتى لو بعته احد اعضائى وفى انتظار الاعضاء فى الخارج
                        	*

----------


## احمد جبريل

*ربنا يوفقكم ويسدد خطاكم ياصفوه
اسجل فى الذهبيه انشاء الله
*

----------


## africanu

*مامون من اسلانج, ماسي الزعيم, admin, أبو اية, متوكل مصطفى عباس قرشي, متوكل عبدالله مختار, africanu, آدم البزعى, محمد زين العابدين, محمد كمال, مجاهد محمد الهادي, محجوب الخير, alhorey, Almothanna, مريخابي صميم, مريخابى وافتخر, مريخي صعب, مرهف, apex, معتز فضل الله كرار, معتزالمرضي, az3d, موسي المريخابي, الأبيض ضميرك, المتفائل, المسلمي, البرنسيسه, الجامد7, الجيلي شاور محمد, الصاردى, الصفوى, العجب حبيبي, الوليد سعيد مصطفى, النافعابى, الوطن الغالي, القطانى, ابو شهد, ابوبكر, ابوبكر ود المحجوب, ابوعبير, احمد جبريل, اياس على عبد الرحمن على, ايداهور22, اسماعيل, اسامة سرور, بلياردو, Ehab M. Ali*, بدوري, بركية, hamdi73, hani222, ibrahim s, حامد بريمة, جاميكا, حافظ النور, حسن بشير, حسن يعقوب, جواندي*, دكتور كارلوس, kha1100, kramahmad, mmonim, mohammed_h_o, mub25, mzmoz, m_mamoon, رياض عباس بخيت, nona, سيطره, سعيد السعودي, سوسو المريخابية, riyad saad, sonstar, tito_santana, عمر صالح, عمرعثمان, عباس التنقر, عبد العزيز24, عبد العظيم حاج عمر, uhaila, عجبكو, غندور*, welli, ودحسن, نصرالدين أحمد علي, طارق حامد, طارق نور, كدكول, كورموج 


الاعضاء الذين شاهدوا الموضوع
                        	*

----------


## غندور

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة africanu
					

مامون من اسلانج, ماسي الزعيم, admin, أبو اية, متوكل مصطفى عباس قرشي, متوكل عبدالله مختار, africanu, آدم البزعى, محمد زين العابدين, محمد كمال, مجاهد محمد الهادي, محجوب الخير, alhorey, almothanna, مريخابي صميم, مريخابى وافتخر, مريخي صعب, مرهف, apex, معتز فضل الله كرار, معتزالمرضي, az3d, موسي المريخابي, الأبيض ضميرك, المتفائل, المسلمي, البرنسيسه, الجامد7, الجيلي شاور محمد, الصاردى, الصفوى, العجب حبيبي, الوليد سعيد مصطفى, النافعابى, الوطن الغالي, القطانى, ابو شهد, ابوبكر, ابوبكر ود المحجوب, ابوعبير, احمد جبريل, اياس على عبد الرحمن على, ايداهور22, اسماعيل, اسامة سرور, بلياردو, ehab m. Ali*, بدوري, بركية, hamdi73, hani222, ibrahim s, حامد بريمة, جاميكا, حافظ النور, حسن بشير, حسن يعقوب, جواندي*, دكتور كارلوس, kha1100, kramahmad, mmonim, mohammed_h_o, mub25, mzmoz, m_mamoon, رياض عباس بخيت, nona, سيطره, سعيد السعودي, سوسو المريخابية, riyad saad, sonstar, tito_santana, عمر صالح, عمرعثمان, عباس التنقر, عبد العزيز24, عبد العظيم حاج عمر, uhaila, عجبكو, غندور*, welli, ودحسن, نصرالدين أحمد علي, طارق حامد, طارق نور, كدكول, كورموج 


 



الاعضاء الذين شاهدوا الموضوع



 

هسع  يا أفريكانوا كان فى داعى لكشف الحال ده؟؟؟؟
طيب سجل الفئة الماسية
*

----------


## احمد الحبر

*فوووووووووووووووق
نحن ناس الدهب المجم ر وقابلين للترقي للماسية  !!
*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*مامون من اسلانج, ماسي الزعيم, مانديلا-89, admin, متيم المريخ, أبو اية, متوكل مصطفى عباس قرشي, متوكل عبدالله مختار, africanu, آدم البزعى, محمد خيرى, محمد زين العابدين, محمد كمال, مجاهد محمد الهادي, محجوب الخير, alhorey, Almothanna, مراكب الشوق, مريخابي صميم, مريخابى وافتخر, مريخي صعب, مرهف, apex, معتز فضل الله كرار, معتزالمرضي, az3d, موسي المريخابي, الأبيض ضميرك, المتفائل, المسلمي, البرنسيسه, الجامد7, الجيلي شاور محمد, الصاردى, السيد, الصفوى, العجب حبيبي, الوليد سعيد مصطفى, النافعابى, الوطن الغالي, القطانى, ابو شهد, ابوبكر, ابوبكر ود المحجوب, ابوعبير, احمد الحبر, احمد جبريل, احمد عتيق, اياس على عبد الرحمن على, ايداهور22, اسماعيل, اسامة سرور, بلياردو, Ehab M. Ali*, بدوري, بركية, hamdi73, hani222, د.ابوبكر, ibrahim s, حامد بريمة, جاميكا, حافظ النور, حبيب النجمة, حسن بشير, حسن يعقوب, جواندي*, دكتور كارلوس, kramahmad, looly, mmonim, mohammed_h_o, mub25, mzmoz, m_mamoon, رياض عباس بخيت, nona, سليمان محمد أدم, سيطره, سعيد السعودي, سوسو المريخابية, riyad saad, sonstar, tito_santana, عمر صالح, عمرعثمان, عباس التنقر, عبد العزيز24, عبد العظيم حاج عمر, uhaila, عجبكو, غندور*, welli, فائزمصطفى جعفر, ودالبكي, ودحسن, نصرالدين أحمد علي, طارق حامد, طارق نور, كدكول, كورموج
*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*عايزين نبدأ الحصر بعد كده يا شباب

*

----------


## حسن يعقوب

*يا ناس فضية الفضية للر .........
                        	*

----------


## azzreem

*انا جاهز موية نور بس انتو حددوا الطريقة وسيبو الباقى علينا ود رقم ت 0031614416905
مريخابي معروف في هولندا رغم قلة المريخاب في لاهاي اسمي النور denhaag والله في سبيل 
الزعيم  ممكن نتبرع بالدم لان الدم اغلي شي يمكن عن
نتبرع بة البوست مكتوب باسمي ليع ممكن تفهيموني وبس ولك ودي النور
*

----------


## عادل

*الماسية ان شاءالله
                        	*

----------

